# Help with DIY computer desk? First wood project



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

I am a complete noob to woodworking. I would like to build a lot of stuff myself, if i had the money, or motivation, i just like building and making my own stuff, because i can have it exactly as i want it... the only problem is all the little problems on the way from planning to building.
Anyways, im going to be building a desk for my bedroom, i want to have a lot of desktop space, and lots of storage space built in, as you'll see in my sketch below. After a lot of research, i finally decided on using plywood, at least .5" plywood. I also want to use veneer, but 4*8 sheets of veneer are way too expensive, so ill either buy plywood with veneer already on the faces, or a couple sheets of plywood with nice enough grain and i can just stain them a bit. Either way, ill seal them to prevent cracking, splitting, deterioration, and mostly moisture especially on the desktop like from cups and cold drinks.
I dont have any good woodworking tools here at home, cant afford to buy or rent a tablesaw or whatever would be best for good plywood cuts. (if you can even rent one). All i have is a cheap hacksaw, jigsaw, a cheap, old, heavy handheld electric saw, and a cheap drill for screws. So, i think it would be easier to have my cuts done at Home Depot or Lowes if they can, but im worried the wood cuts will result in tearout or chipout, either from the cuts at HD or by myself with my cheap tools. No matter what, im going to apply matching veneer to the edges to hide the plywood layers.

So my questions are: 
Should i really use plywood for this build? I dont want the desktop to sag, i want it to be as straight and sturdy as possible. Please refer to the sketch below.
How can i prevent tearout/chipout of the cut edges either from Home Depot cuts or cuts made myself at home?
Should any changes be made to this build for better strength, sturdiness, lower cost, etc. but maintaining the same basic design?

Please remember i am on a limited budget, i need to spend way less than $100 on the build, but somehow make the desk quality, strong, and able to last years. The desk will not move except moving it from outside to my room, and occasional small shifting. 

Sorry for huge post, but i feel its all necessary info for best help. Any help, advice, and recommendations will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!









if not visible: http://imgur.com/BsovJD0


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Not to be rude, I think it's great you have considered putting time into a build, one you can call your own, but have you considered going to a discount store and buying a desk for $100? The reason I say that is because a desk of the quality you describe might be unreachable.

I also think roughly 5 feet of an unsupported desk top might not be too good. Home Depot will not be cutting accurately and if you go to a woodworking shop they might tell you the same. Edge chipping should be the last worry. Even if you go with a cheap plywood you might be spending $75 on wood alone, plus drawer slides and other hardware.

However my biggest recommendation would be to buy a table saw with your $100. That tool alone could build your whole desk. It would be a great idea to practice building something smaller, maybe a small table at first.


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

aaronhl said:


> Not to be rude, I think it's great you have considered putting time into a build, one you can call your own, but have you considered going to a discount store and buying a desk for $100? The reason I say that is because a desk of the quality you describe might be unreachable.
> 
> I also think roughly 5 feet of an unsupported desk top might not be too good. Home Depot will not be cutting accurately and if you go to a woodworking shop they might tell you the same. Edge chipping should be the last worry. Even if you go with a cheap plywood you might be spending $75 on wood alone, plus drawer slides and other hardware.
> 
> However my biggest recommendation would be to buy a table saw with your $100. That tool alone could build your whole desk. It would be a great idea to practice building something smaller, maybe a small table at first.


Thanks for the advice. I have considered buying a desk, of course, but theyre all too expensive for what i want. I can get a basic dekk... err, maybe it would just be a table, for like $50, then what about the shelves, right sizes, space for the computer, etc? 

Ill probably make the width of the desktop shorter, maybe 5 feet after all, so that would leave about 2 feet of unsupported space in the middle, which would be okay wouldn't it? I think this Sag Calculator is handy in helping with stuff like this kind of problem. Also, what if i add two 2x4 or 2x2 planks in the middle unsupported section, parallel to each other, one on the front and one in the rear, flush with the top of the shelves so the desktop can sit on top of those planks too and have some support there?

Ive found some cheaper prices plywood at Lowes and Home Depot, maybe $20 a 4x8 sheet, so with two 4'x8' sheets, i should be able to make the desktop and legs, maybe even get some of the shelves, if not, i can buy a smaller sheet to finish. Havent finished calculating how many sheets ill need for the project. Then, some L support brackets can be used underneath for more support and sturdiness, those are like $1 each. Wood screws hopefully wont be too much. Wood glue too. Possibly filler for chipout, hope i wont need it though. Veneer for edges. The shelves are just going to be as basic as it gets, just a small 15"x20" sheet of plywood with some support brackets underneath or maybe some pieces of wood for support.

Again, i am on a very limited budget, i cant afford to buy a table saw, or any other tools for that matter. I also cant afford to build something before this for practice. I really wish i could do all these things. Ill keep looking for a cheaper priced desk in case, but for now, im still aiming to build this desk. Money always gets in the way :thumbdown:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

With your tools, I would suggest you look for a Habitat Restore place and check it out. Buy a door and two file cabinets and you will be in business in no time. 

I bought a solid core door for $8. 
You might even find some base kitchen cabinets to put the door on.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> With your tools, I would suggest you look for a Habitat Restore place and check it out. Buy a door and two file cabinets and you will be in business in no time.
> 
> I bought a solid core door for $8.
> You might even find some base kitchen cabinets to put the door on.
> ...


Ill look into that. Even if i do find a solid door, what do i do with it? Just use it as the desktop? I dont see myself doing that, i mean, first of all, it'll probably have concave or convex decorations, so itll be unstable to put stuff on, and it just seems so... weird... to have a door on top of two filing cabinets or wood shelves. Do i strip the door down to the core or something?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

DarkDubzs said:


> Ill look into that. Even if i do find a solid door, what do i do with it? Just use it as the desktop? I dont see myself doing that, i mean, first of all, it'll probably have concave or convex decorations, so itll be unstable to put stuff on, and it just seems so... weird... to have a door on top of two filing cabinets or wood shelves. Do i strip the door down to the core or something?


You can buy a solid core flat slab door that would make an excellent desk top. It would not sag even with your original width. If the habitat store had two matching file cabinets, or look on craigslist, you could have a desk that would work really well for the time being. You could paint the cabs and stain the door...or paint it. The door will be luan front and back which would stain up like mahogany... you could add mahogany veneer tape along the door edges to make it look solid and then stain it..

I have no idea what plywood is 20 bucks at HD but it's not something you would want to build a desk out of. CDX would be close, cost wise but you would not want to waste veneer on it. Not to mention that it will have formaldehyde that would gas off in your bedroom. It's rated for outdoor use so it doesn't matter outside. You need cabinet grade plywood for a nice desk...


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

It is great to have the drive and ambition to dive into a project, but you have to be realistic as well. Woodworking is not an endeavor that can be done without the proper tools, otherwise all you will run into is frustration and a bad taste in your mouth for it, which woud be unfortunate for somebody who really has the desire to roll up their sleeves and dig into the work and enjoyment. Woodworking is an expensive hobby, I am reminded of this almost every time I set out to make something...and this is after having compiled a pretty decent collection of the tools (not all new and major brand name machinery either, but capable of the tasks). The cost of wood is staggering and plywood...decent plywood for any kind of cabinets, or what not is at least $75 a sheet at Home Depot and its really not the greatest. (Baltic birch being the best to use but the price of that stuff is well $$$$$$$$)
Try not to think of building something of quality for yourself as a means of saving yourself money, because its shocking how fast materials, hardware and all the odds and ends will ad up for any given project. Factoring in the prices of the proper tools to make the job go accurately and enjoyably, well that would have to be spread out over several years of projects that you will make for yourself.
Also, to lessen the frustration factor, starting out with simple projects in woodworking and building up the necessary skill and ability to create a nice finished product that you can be proud of, is the way to go. Save up and make smaller items, to organize your shop area maybe will give you a good deal of experience and practice. I don't have much money either for the crazy cost of wood, but I used to keep an eye out for when people tossed out the cheap particle board furniture items with the plastic veneer coating on them (walmart bookcases and stereo cabinets etc...well any kind of "furniture" big box stores sell for that matter), and I took them apart and recut and made myself custom cabinets to hold screw bins and router bits...I practiced making various joints while building these things, recessing a back piece to stiffen up a cabinet etc. When people move out and ditch old furnishings into the dumpster is a great source of free practice materials. Sorry for the long winded post, but keep seeing people wanting to jump into working with wood with a big project when they are not really ready for it, so I hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is another option. Pallet furniture.
http://www.homedit.com/make-furniture-using-pallets/

Craigslist has people giving pallets away every day. Just use your imagination, your saw and drill and a few screws. That should fit in your budget nicely.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have to agree with the others when they say that between the materials costs, your tools, and skills, it would be difficult for you to make the desk. Like it was suggested, try to find a used desk that you could rehab, or a smooth slab door for the desk top, and a pair of cabinets of some sort for the bases. 








 







.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

DarkDubzs said:


> Ill look into that. Even if i do find a solid door, what do i do with it? Just use it as the desktop? I dont see myself doing that, i mean, first of all, it'll probably have concave or convex decorations, so itll be unstable to put stuff on, and it just seems so... weird... to have a door on top of two filing cabinets or wood shelves. Do i strip the door down to the core or something?


Look for a solid core door that has flat sides or trim that can be removed. You will know the difference between a hollow core and a solid core...about eighty pounds worth of difference!

What to do with it? I made a top for my workbench with part of it and a side table for my neighbor to use when he is sitting in his garage grilling stuff.

I laminated Formica to the top of my table. It is so heavy, I didn't bother to attach it to the frame of the bench.  I can move it, but lifting it is another story.

See attached pics.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've built(?) my own desks from 3/4" plywood & 2x4 frames for the past 20 years. I want desktop space and conventional desks don't cut it. As a Bio/Wood Science prof, there were _always_ reference books, notes, papers, assignments that had to be spread out.

Top: 32" x 96", middle set of legs for support to give 2 "work places." The 16" off cut got ripped in half for shelves. Best of all? Two of those desks, end-to-end. 4 swing-arm desk lamps. Nice potted plant as a divider.
Underneath was storage boxes and the TV. Deliberate so I either worked or watched TV, not both.
Odd that now that I'm retired, I need more bench space than ever before. Wall-to-wall desk space.

I realize that these don't sound very appealing but when the time comes to grade 80 exams or built an analog switching deck for pyrotechnics F/X, I did not want for space.


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and help everyone! Yeah, now that i finished some more calculations and prices and stuff, its pretty improbable to meet my goal. I would need at least 2 sheets of plywood, and that would be like at least $80 right there. So i made a new plan. Im going to get one sheet of plywood for $40 or $50 that i saw online at Home Depot and its in my local store, make the 4 leg sheets and 5 shelf sheets seen in my sketch in the OP and ill buy this big Ikea countertop as the desktop... that countertop is such a good deal! My dad might buy the sheet of plywood since he wants to just buy me a desk for like $40 (not possible for what i want), so i can just ask him to buy the plywood sheet instead of a desk for me. Then the countertop is only $40 and i just need to buy the screws and some L brackets, maybe veneer too, but im kinda getting over it. Maybe some light stain if its under $10. So my cost could possibly be just about $60.

Then I was looking for free wood on Craigslist and i found this awesome find! It would be perfect. I could just buy a sheet of cheap OSB plywood and glue the planks together on that OSB sheet to use as a desktop, but it wouldnt be as good because the curved edges of the planks would leave gaps on the top and it would be impossible to write on or hard to use a mouse and stuff. Even still, thats some great free wood, could be used for whatever in the future! But my dad doesn't want to take me to go pick it up. Oh, did i mention im just 18?

Edit: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/zip/4406316405.html Holy crap, a free desk too!? Looks in bad condition, but i can refurb it or mod it to my liking? Ad was posted a month ago though, so probably gone, and a bit too far from me :/

Edit: Sorry, this is kinda irrelevant, but i cant believe the stuff that people just give away here on CL. I mean, a desk, tv's, wood, bikes, EVERYTHING. I found all this free furniture on CL. I could literally get all my new furniture on CL for free... Coffee tables, drawers, dressers, etc. just from this one ad! Its all too good to be true, I almost think some of these ads are just bait for Craigslist Killers or something. Why havent i known of this before? When i move out, i know where im getting my furniture.:laughing:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Dark: go for it. Once you optimize your situation, you can cruise around to look for what you really want & need. For me, square feet of desk space trumps the material qualities and source.

I'm in my own house. My cave. Wall to wall desks and 8-footers where I can. I have been given nothing but compliments about the work space.

This bench is 12' wide. Three old tower computers, two printers and a Cannon 8800 scanner.
Everything is lit up, running, for anything I want to do.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just realized the OP posted the same question in two different forums. I guess he doesn't like the advice he received in the other.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

MT: that's possible. Back in my analog days, one "desk" had a 24 x 36 light box in the middle.
I still shoot 4x5 decor B&W for 16x20, 8x10 are no more than test strips. 36 x 40 are nice.
Do you remember what those were?


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I just realized the OP posted the same question in two different forums. I guess he doesn't like the advice he received in the other.


Yeah, sorry if it goes against forum rules, but i needed help quickly at the time. Also hadn't replied in a while on the other one because i got used to this one, but i still care and value the help on the other post, just replied too.


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

So guys, my other option, cheaper and probably easier (dont have to worry about edge cut tearout or veneer anymore with this option), is what if i just go ahead and build the whole desk, but with MDF instead of plywood? At Home Depot, i can get "premium" 3/4 inch 4x8 sheet of MDF for about $30, i can get two sheets and my whole desk can be made, i can also just have the cuts done at HD since i dont really have the best tools to cut it with, and with the HD cuts i dont have to worry as much as i would with plywood like about tearout and cracks or splitting. I can use a sheet of MDF if i have some leftover for a support skirt in the back, and/or use a long plank of 2x4 or 2x2 to cut into a couple planks to nail in the front and back of the desk opening (middle for legs) to support it, just nail them to the two inside legs and to the MDF desktop. Then, i can use wood grain contact paper like this to just stick it on the MDF faces and edges. Id rather not paint it, i want a wood grain look, but my budget right now doesnt allow for quality veneer faced plywood, more veneer for edges, and such. Also, a 4x8 sheet of real wood veneer is like $80 for what i can find. That roll-on wood grain contact paper would be way easier to use and apply, even more so than wood veneer, and waaaay cheaper, but of course itll look and feel cheaper, but the manufactured desk im using right now has this type of fake wood grain veneer and its not all too bad, i wouldn't have a problem with it. Do you guys see any concerns or problems with any of this?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

MDF isnt quite as strong as plywood when it comes to spanning gaps, EG it sags without support. That, and it can be difficult to drive fasteners into, especially if your experience with tools and hardwares can be lacking. For a desk with the size youre looking for, id recommend doing what i did with my workbench, which ill post pictures of eventually... Take a crapload of 2x4's, make a skeleton frame, top that with mystery material. With mine i have a 4'x8'ish frame of 2x4 topped with a full sheet of particle board, that topped with hardboard to make a nice, smooth surface. I use it as an outdoor workbench and it stands up to a pretty good amount of abuse. Some modifications to the 2x4 skeleton and you could easily get some drawers and whatnot in there.

TLR- Do what MT Stringer is suggesting, make a frame, top it with a flat surface. Add on extras later. 

P.s. Ill get up pictures of my bench as an example sometime

P.P.S. I can also knock together a sketchup model if youd like it, just to demonstrate the concept a little better


----------



## DarkDubzs (May 7, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> MDF isnt quite as strong as plywood when it comes to spanning gaps, EG it sags without support. That, and it can be difficult to drive fasteners into, especially if your experience with tools and hardwares can be lacking. For a desk with the size youre looking for, id recommend doing what i did with my workbench, which ill post pictures of eventually... Take a crapload of 2x4's, make a skeleton frame, top that with mystery material. With mine i have a 4'x8'ish frame of 2x4 topped with a full sheet of particle board, that topped with hardboard to make a nice, smooth surface. I use it as an outdoor workbench and it stands up to a pretty good amount of abuse. Some modifications to the 2x4 skeleton and you could easily get some drawers and whatnot in there.
> 
> TLR- Do what MT Stringer is suggesting, make a frame, top it with a flat surface. Add on extras later.
> 
> ...


I think pictures would be good enough, i dont want to make you go through the trouble of making a sketchup, but if you really want to, it would be great.

I just dont really see the point in doing that frame thing. I mean, my current desk is made out of what seems to be MDF or some kind of particle board at least, has a tiny amount of sag in the middle section for your legs, if any that i can see, and we've been using it for at least 5 years with tons of paper on it, a monitor and some other stuff. The unsupported middle section is about a 2.5 foot gap, but has a skirt in the rear for support, locked into the side legs. The desk i would build would have probably a 3 to a 3.5 foot gap, and a rear skirt, and probably front and back support planks (two planks total) flush with the legs to add any extra support for the middle gap. How does that kind of build sound?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You may be able to get away with that amount of sag in MDF, to be honest i dont work with the stuff much. That being said, im a belt and suspenders kindve guy, i dont want to give the material the opportunity to fail on me. MDF is pretty much compressed sawdust. Its great for applications that need a consistant density or similar demands, but its not very great in load bearing applications. The build that you proposed, with the skirt and the support planks, is honestly nearly exactly what i did, just different wording. Ill have the model up before long as well.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, heres the model. This is my workbench, in digital form. The only thing i didnt include in the model was the joinery i used. I went with dowels, reinforced with screws in some areas. You could go with pretty much anything, but doweling is what id recommend for the first time out, being that theyre generally easier to use than something like a mortise and tenon, and easier on the wallet.

The bench is pretty spartan, but it suits me well and demonstrates what im talking about. The 2x4 frame supports the work surface, particle board im my case, mdf, plywood or whatever you want in yours. The struts in the tabletop serve 2 purposes. The first is providing support to the surface, the second it to allow the surface to be secured to the frame. Now, in your case is suggest doing 2 almost file cabinet frames on either side and having a few struts going across the top, like in the second, more rudimentary drawing. Id suggest just making the 2x4 "skeleton" of the cabinet style plan first, and then adding in the plywood "skin" and drawers at a later date, as money and skills allow. Last bit of my idiotic wisdom, if you plan on using this as a writing, computer or any other desk thats a desk in the traditional sense, instead of a workbench, i would say go with a decent quality plywood over anything else. MDF isnt too bad to work on, but particleboard has some sharp edges that are hard to knock off, and the amount of work required to get OSB into a condition that wouldnt slice your hands to pieces is prohibitively high. 

Feel free to ask if any of what i said confuses you, im horrible at explaining things. Shoot me a PM if you want some better plans too, i can knock something together in my free time. Something slightly better than the 5 minute hack job i did this time at any rate.


----------

